# A couple nice walleye repos finished up



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I finished up these repos a few weeks ago, they were both around 30". The base was custom with all the rocks being carved out of foam.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW!! Outstanding work


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Is there anything you can't do, Matt? haha

Looks great


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great looking mount .


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Ha Brian! It's good to hear you say that because there are days in the shop that I feel like I can't!(LOL)


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Matt I was thinking the same thing .Most of the time you see guy's that mount fish great but just so so on deer and other mounts .But you sir every mount I have seen that you have done is outstanding , You are a true artist.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

very nice


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job Matt


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Darn nice work!
Repo meaning replicas?
If those are replicas those are as good as it gets!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Oct 17, 2008)

awesome! I may have some work for you soon. Theres a 12+lber in my near future off of Huron. always wanted repro's, but I didn't have any good references, as they are ENTIRELY artist dependent.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

really looks nice.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, yes, these are reproduction fish. I do more and more of them and honestly, when done right, they make a really convincing mount. Plus, they will last forever. Sounds great msuiceman, just get in touch with me!


----------



## BBD1985 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice work! I have a 31"13lber I released 2 springs ago that I wanted a replica made of. Any chance you could help me out? PM me with pricing if you'd be so kind. I see you're in Ohio as well... I could definitely give you a lot of business lol


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

Thought I would add a few cell phone pictures of where the mounts are at now. The detail in Matt's work really can not be seen in pictures, and every angle you look at the painting brings out other details. Pictures look good, but the are even better in person.


----------



## Hower08 (Sep 20, 2007)

holy smokes matt them look good. i got two monster largmouths this past summer i may talk to you about.


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Very Nice Work Matt.


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Matt those are awesome!!
I can't wait until you finish my small mouth


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

:thumbs_up


----------



## NYshedder (Feb 24, 2014)

Matt, Those are stunning!! For Repos what all do you need? Pics, girth and length?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks NYshedder, yes, that is all I need. I encourage the pics as all of my reproductions are custom painted to best match your fish. If you ever need anything just let me know.


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

absolutely stunning! wow!


----------



## Jljohnson5288 (Mar 15, 2015)

Very nice work!


----------

